# Linie: AntiAlias abstellen (Glätten) nicht vorhanden?



## keimax (22. November 2005)

Hallo!

Ich finde das Feld "Glätten" nicht bei meiner Linie. Ich würde gerne dieses 
AntiAlias ausstellen, aber es ist einfach nicht vorhanden.
Wo kann ich das ein- bzw. umstellen?

Danke


----------



## oscarr (22. November 2005)

Mit dem Linien Werkzeug erstellt man Pfade. Dessen Auswahl wird dann gefüllt. 

Pfade sind Vektoren. Dh, sie bestehen aus Mathematischen Informationen und nicht aus Pixeln. Somit kann man an einem Pfad kein Anti-Aliasing anwenden. Was auch wenig Sinn machen würde da Vektordaten nicht von Treppchenbildung betroffen sind. 

In Photoshop kommt Anti-Aliasing meines Wissens nur bei Fonts zum Einsatz.

Ich frage mich aber was Du genau machen möchtest? Du willst absichtlich einen Treppeneffekt an deiner Linie erzeugen?


----------



## cody- (23. November 2005)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich es richtig verstanden habe, aber ich denke mal, du willst abschalten, dass eine Formebene erstellt wird und der Treppeneffekt entsteht.   

Falls ja, versuch es mal so:


----------

